# ventilation



## DeadInTheBasement (Feb 15, 2008)

im going through alot of tanks and containers to house my mantids in but i think your answer to this question could help me decide which to use..... "how much ventilation do mantids need?"  

thanks


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 15, 2008)

just some netting over the top of the continer will be fine


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Feb 15, 2008)

i like these jars but they dont really provide much air flow.....they arent airtight btw but probably still not suitable for mantids(no mantids in the jar so no need to look for them :lol: )


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 15, 2008)

that would be fine if u took the lid off..used fine netting and elastic band over top..personally i dont like glass


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 15, 2008)

DeadInTheBasement said:


> im going through alot of tanks and containers to house my mantids in but i think your answer to this question could help me decide which to use..... "how much ventilation do mantids need?"  thanks


You'll get different opinions from different people... so here goes my opinion.

Different species do better in different kinds of ventilation, but I think most species will do fine with a small amount. In fact, I think a screen lid is quite a lot of ventilation. A mantis barely uses oxygen so that's not what the ventilation is mainly for. I think they just need enough ventilation so that germs (and mold) don't start to grow in significant amounts.


----------

